# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Gergith

Hallo allemaal, mijn naam is Gergith, bijna 72 jaar, getrouwd, bijna 50 jaar.
Wij hebben een hond, Tara een Tibetaanse Terrier. 
Ik heb een hoge bloeddruk, te hoog LDL maar ook een hoog HDL.
Slaap sinds 10 jaar met een CPAP en ben vanaf het gebruik van dit apparaat in totaal 16 kilo aangekomen.
De laatste 10 kilo krijg ik er niet van af.

----------

